

A Kickstarter to finish the Dysfunctional Systems series of visual novels - dgellow
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dischan/dysfunctional-systems?ref=live

======
_redwire
I played the first game in this series as well as the Juniper's Knot (free)
game a while ago. I don't play a lot of games, but I have definitely found
this visual novel scene to be an interesting one, so I'm excited to see how
this might change the way we do story-telling here in the west.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why isn't the blue girl wearing any pants?

